# Application -- to buy diesel??



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Called (1 of) the local bulk plant today to check on prices. 
"1.49 if we deliver, 1.37 if you pick it up. Do you have an account?"

me: "no, not really. myself or my Dad has been buying there no telling how long, we just pay cash or write a check"

them: "you might no know it yet, we've just bought the plant. If you don't have an account you'll have to fill out an application, they approve it, then you can buy from us."

me:: "......ok, how long is the application?"

them: "6 pages"

Is it that way every where? Sounds crazy to me....6 page application to buy "off road" (non taxed) diesel?



> "They want to know who they are selling to."


"I'm buying fuel for a tractor, not a car or house!!"


----------



## Greasy30 (Mar 15, 2010)

*******,

What company was this.

I just went blank on the company I use but never filled out a lick of paperwork. Can get it 5 gallons at a time or couple hundred at a time.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Until you've seen the application, it's hard to say. Had that happen this year when Crop Production Services bought the local spray co-op. It was mostly a credit application. I was annoyed because the guys at CPS knew me but at the same time I understood because the orders came from the parent company. Nothing the the guys in the office could do even if they would have been willing to accept a handshake. Corporate policy was the way it had to be. I got over it quickly.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Greasy30 said:


> *******,
> 
> What company was this.
> 
> I just went blank on the company I use but never filled out a lick of paperwork. Can get it 5 gallons at a time or couple hundred at a time.


Was "BV OIL COMPANY, INC". I didn't catch the name of then new company when he answered the phone. I was mostly interested in price, then he threw me off when he started talking about the application.

And yea, like you said, I cold buy 5 gallons or however much. I've gotta diesel in the next day or 2, IF I have time I'll check the deal out, otherwise, there are 2 other bulk dealers right down the road.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Not that way here...yet. We're a few years behind the newest fads though. 8 track and disco are the newest fads to hit us. Still call my supplier and tell them to fill em up. They send me a bill and I pay it. I have never even had a credit ap with them, just a handshake on our first deal. 
73, Mark


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We call up our local place and tell em to bring out 500 or 5000 gallons.

No hassle about payment either, tell em in 45 days we have 20,000 bushels of corn to deliver, usually don't see a bill till then.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have never filled out any paper work. Just call and they bring it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Come on Tim....whatcha tryin to do scare them Yanks?? for the record, that was a baby he baled up in that Bermuda field in Alabama......


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I think they were just wanting to run a credit line or wanting to continually top your tank off as they make their route in a cost saving attempt. Usually both because they think it's a service to guys that don't want to monitor tank levels. I am on company records as a Cash Client but I don't have a line of credit with any of the fuel companies. I just call for the lowest bid as I need the tanks filled up and it's COD (they take credit cards so I just rack the airline miles up).


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is ridiculous to require a credit app for cash customers. I would be shopping around ******* if you intend to stay cash and carry.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tightening of credit will be the sign of the times with the current price drop in farm commodities.But agree it's BS that you have to fill one out for a cash customer.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

BWfarms said:


> I think they were just wanting to run a credit line or wanting to continually top your tank off as they make their route in a cost saving attempt. Usually both because they think it's a service to guys that don't want to monitor tank levels. I am on company records as a Cash Client but I don't have a line of credit with any of the fuel companies. I just call for the lowest bid as I need the tanks filled up and it's COD (they take credit cards so I just rack the airline miles up).


There are credit card companies with no annual fees that will pay 2-3% cash back now.

10,000G of fuel at $2= $20,000 x 2% = $400. 3%= $600.

I found one that lets me chose what category I get 3% back on. It has no annual fee and 5% back on cell phone bill and 1% on everything else. Also gave me $1,000 credit after I spend first $10,000. Couldnt pass that up since I'm building a big project with $20,000 in materials alone.

Credit cards are useful *IF *you don't carry a balance.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Come on Tim....whatcha tryin to do scare them Yanks?? for the record, that was a baby he baled up in that Bermuda field in Alabama......


I know I am staying away from Bama......


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> There are credit card companies with no annual fees that will pay 2-3% cash back now.
> 10,000G of fuel at $2= $20,000 x 2% = $400. 3%= $600.
> I found one that lets me chose what category I get 3% back on. It has no annual fee and 5% back on cell phone bill and 1% on everything else. Also gave me $1,000 credit after I spend first $10,000. Couldnt pass that up since I'm building a big project with $20,000 in materials alone.
> 
> Credit cards are useful *IF *you don't carry a balance.


yep get about $400 a yr back from CC.It adds up.

A couple of implements quit takeing them because of the fee they are charged.Or they tack on 2-3% to cover the fee.
I think I have the same cash backs 3 % on fuel and 1 % everything else


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

BWfarms said:


> I think they were just wanting to run a credit line or wanting to continually top your tank off as they make their route in a cost saving attempt. Usually both because they think it's a service to guys that don't want to monitor tank levels. I am on company records as a Cash Client but I don't have a line of credit with any of the fuel companies. I just call for the lowest bid as I need the tanks filled up and it's COD (they take credit cards so I just rack the airline miles up).


We don't buy near as much at one time s we used to, before the low sulfur diesel we'd have the 2000 gallon winter fuel filled as well as the 4000 gallon summer tank filled, with low sulfur fuel and the threat of algae, we buy just enough as we need it to avoid having fuel sit forever.

We were going to switch things up and get an even larger road fuel tank to replace the 500 gallon tank, decided against it as again, didn't want fuel just sitting that long.

I could see if they were stopping to top em off all the time it might cut down on condensation which in theory should cut algae problems.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Come on Tim....whatcha tryin to do scare them Yanks?? for the record, that was a baby he baled up in that Bermuda field in Alabama......


That one tested the highest in protein.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> That one tested the highest in protein.


How was the TDN?.... 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

In Texas one must have an ag tax exemption # to buy off road diesel.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

This thread reminds me of my recent experience in getting death certificates for executing my late fathers estate. Getting it issued was a tale of horrors but that is another story. Upon the state finally being up to the job of issuance, I was told to go to the DMV to get copies. I go. There are 15 people in front of me waiting for the preproccessing desk. Get to the clerk at preprocessing and I have to show her my drivers licence. I ask why and was told because you want services. So I did, and was given a 3 page form to fill out. dutifully filled out the form and waited for my number to be called. Service clerk reads form and begins to enter info. She was very pleasant and has been helpful on multiple vehicle issues before. She says why do you want it, I said insurance and estate settlement. I was asked which was more important. I went What the F difference does it make, it is a public document and I want copies. She says I have to check something to get to the next step. Then I have to prepay for a search of the record, non refundable if they can't find a state record and they are a state agency. Then it is found and the print one copy. But I put on the form that I needed 15 copies. So more money, form etc and I get the copies that I need to lawfully execute my responsibilities as the administrator of my father's trust.. I worked for local govt for 37 years and never put anyone through this much nonsense. No wonder reasonable people are ticked off at the govt.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hayman1 said:


> This thread reminds me of my recent experience in getting death certificates for executing my late fathers estate. Getting it issued was a tale of horrors but that is another story. Upon the state finally being up to the job of issuance, I was told to go to the DMV to get copies. I go. There are 15 people in front of me waiting for the preproccessing desk. Get to the clerk at preprocessing and I have to show her my drivers licence. I ask why and was told because you want services. So I did, and was given a 3 page form to fill out. dutifully filled out the form and waited for my number to be called. Service clerk reads form and begins to enter info. She was very pleasant and has been helpful on multiple vehicle issues before. She says why do you want it, I said insurance and estate settlement. I was asked which was more important. I went What the F difference does it make, it is a public document and I want copies. She says I have to check something to get to the next step. Then I have to prepay for a search of the record, non refundable if they can't find a state record and they are a state agency. Then it is found and the print one copy. But I put on the form that I needed 15 copies. So more money, form etc and I get the copies that I need to lawfully execute my responsibilities as the administrator of my father's trust.. I worked for local govt for 37 years and never put anyone through this much nonsense. No wonder reasonable people are ticked off at the govt.


I remember when my father died, my mom complained about the same thing. When my mom got cancer last year, she went to our family accountant. He agreed to take on my moms estate for a very minimal fee since he has been doing our taxes and other business related jobs for close to 40 years. After mom died, he told me he went through the same thing.

Government is like a cancer. Unchecked, it keeps growing uncontrolled until it eventually kills its "host".

At this point, I believe the host (USA) is crippled by the "cancer." The host is dying and unless the cancer is reduced, the host will die.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Agree totally w/you guys on the excess gubmint paperwork... it's a bad joke.

As far as the diesel, when the feds clamped down on the off-road diesel a decade or so ago, our distributor informed us we'd have to get a fed excise tax number to buy farm diesel... they even sent us the paperwork to fill out and mail in, which we did. We mailed them a copy of the excise tax number when the gubmint sent it to us and that was that...

Only paperwork that we've ever had to do for them. I don't recall if we had to send them a copy of the stupid state tax id number BS or not... but then I let the old folks handle a lot of that sort of paperwork anymore...

Later! OL J R


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

First time I've ever heard of a federal excise tax number. Just have to show my Farm Tax Use ID (state) if I didn't want to pay sales tax. I could get the off road fuel without the road tax included but pay sales tax if I did not have a valid tax exemption number.

All fuel sold with red dye is deemed non highway tax. Sales tax applies regardless of intended fuel use unless you have the valid State Tax ID.

Only way I can see Federal getting tied into this if the fuel is sold in its normal form. We all know Federals don't cotton to many breaks unless it's large corporations.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Vol said:


> It is ridiculous to require a credit app for cash customers. I would be shopping around ******* if you intend to stay cash and carry.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 used to be that way until 30% of the public define cash and carry as writing a bad check. The oil man told my dad it cost more if you're going to pay cash to the driver and it blew his mind


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

luke strawwalker said:


> As far as the diesel, when the feds clamped down on the off-road diesel a decade or so ago, our distributor informed us we'd have to get a fed excise tax number to buy farm diesel... they even sent us the paperwork to fill out and mail in, which we did. We mailed them a copy of the excise tax number when the gubmint sent it to us and that was that...
> 
> Later! OL J R


Luke

I don't have a fed excise tax # and I can buy & get delivered more off road diesel without ROAD TAX than you or I combined can pay for. 

Jim


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

In Texas your Ag number does not work for farm fuel purchases. You have to have a special number for purchasing off-road fuel which comes from the federal building, jim if they are delivering you fuel without the number your lucky as they can get in lots of trouble for it.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Seed dealer had me fill out a credit app so I could get the discount plus zero% financing, I didn't have the numbers with me, they wanted assets, liabilities and so on, so I just gave them my name address and name of my bank and they approved the amount for the seed purchase.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Local HVAC shop won't sell you a furnace blower without an account with them. To lease my torch oxygen and mig bottles I had to do the full on credit app. Its getting more and more common.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> Luke
> 
> I don't have a fed excise tax # and I can buy & get delivered more off road diesel without ROAD TAX than you or I combined can pay for.
> 
> Jim


Interesting... maybe it was our distributor that just wanted to make sure all their "i's" were dotted and "t's" were crossed then... I just know they sent us the paperwork and we filled it out and mailed it in, they sent us an excise tax ID number, we gave it to them, and all was well with the world...

Unless they got ahold of the old man directly, which they might have, I've never heard a word about the state tax ID number... Texas has only done a state tax id number for farmers for the past few years... before that it was all just "sign the exemption form" and call it good... I know I signed more of those stupid things than I can remember... used to be every year at every farm-related business...

I thought the tax ID number thing was pretty stupid when they came out with it, but it saves having to do all those exemption forms at every business... the only REALLY stupid thing about it is that now to get farm plates for the farm truck, you have to have a tax number IN THE REGISTERED OWNERS NAME of the truck in order to license it "farm use". Rather stupid... I tried to explain that I run the farms for my old man, he does the paperwork and so he has the tax ID number in HIS name, but I own the farm truck and do the hauling for him (he reimburses me for fuel purchased for farm hauling, and splits repair bills)... they still said "no joy" and Betty got us a tax ID number too, even though the only thing we need it for is the stupid tags...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Lewis Ranch said:


> In Texas your Ag number does not work for farm fuel purchases. You have to have a special number for purchasing off-road fuel which comes from the federal building, jim if they are delivering you fuel without the number your lucky as they can get in lots of trouble for it.


Yeah, we had to get that Fed number like 10-12 years ago IIRC... I know my Grandmother was still alive, and she passed in 2006... Didn't have to get the stupid state tax ID number until the last 2-3 years or so ago IIRC... maybe five... I know Betty just renewed the old man's for him on the computer a few weeks ago... so maybe it's been five years (if it has to be renewed every five years... I dunno...)

Later! OL J R


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I went to a different bulk plant today, same distance as my 'usual' plant. Paid 1 cent more, but I went in the door, said I need some off-road diesel, the lady told me where the pump was. I asked about using a check, only if it's a business check, which I totally understand with all the dead-check writers now-a-days. The only thing I signed was their part of the credit card receipt. They did ask, and wrote down, my name, but that's all. Didn't even ask for an ID.

I might stop in one day when I have some time to kill just to find out what kind of "application" they have. Probably will NOT worry about filling it out as long as their competition is as easy as it was today.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Lewis Ranch said:


> In Texas your Ag number does not work for farm fuel purchases. You have to have a special number for purchasing off-road fuel which comes from the federal building, jim if they are delivering you fuel without the number your lucky as they can get in lots of trouble for it.


I've bought off road from 3 different fuel suppliers in the last 10 yrs and none of them asked me for a Federal ID # so I guess all 3 are in Jeopardy. I see no mention of Federal tax # requirement in this Texas document.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

It might not be a federal number but I filled out and submitted paperwork at their office. The page you put up shows that you are required to have a special number solely for buying dyed diesel in Texas.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

I sure hope the wackos in Albany don't read this topic... it might give them too many ideas!

All I have done in the past is call the local gas/diesel/propane distributor and ask for a fill up. They have to check and make sure I still have a tax exempt certificate on file with them, but other than that, I pay a deposit over the phone and catch up with the balance after they deliver (and we know the exact amount). This lets me get my bulk tank filled while not having to take a day off work to be there when they show up. Being a smaller operation, I only get a few hundred gallons at a time (I think the most was about 380) and usually park all the tractors right next to the bulk tank and they top them off after they fill the bulk tank and leave the receipt on the shop bench for me.

All this being said, I had enough fuel in the bulk tank to get me through last summer without having to buy any. I might be in for a surprise when I get some this spring. I'm playing chicken with the oil price to try and save as much as I can, but I get the feeling it might be time to pull the trigger. I'm hoping they have summer mix available, but if not, I don't know as it will be much of a difference for me.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Lewis Ranch said:


> It might not be a federal number but I filled out and submitted paperwork at their office. The page you put up shows that you are required to have a special number solely for buying dyed diesel in Texas.


Yes that is correct but it's not a Federal #.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

There was a time we just bought from the dealer or bought from the coop we ordered they sent a bill we paid it no questions asked. Now everyone needs a credit app and we are more than happy to fill them out, we buy a lot in a year's time and because all the places have credit apps it helps us establish and build strong credit which is very important in this day and age. Our farm has a sizable insurance policy and our insurance man tells us having good credit keeps premiums lower. I'm real good friends with a guy the bank he says cash will soon be a thing of the past.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Two weeks ago I bought 2500 gallons of heating oil and 900 gallons off road ,and they have a split compartment truck they brought that all on the same load. They charged $1.11 and I could subtract $0.03 per gallon if paid in 10 days. Whoever thought you'd see prices like that again


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> There was a time we just bought from the dealer or bought from the coop we ordered they sent a bill we paid it no questions asked. Now everyone needs a credit app and we are more than happy to fill them out, we buy a lot in a year's time and because all the places have credit apps it helps us establish and build strong credit which is very important in this day and age. Our farm has a sizable insurance policy and our insurance man tells us having good credit keeps premiums lower. I'm real good friends with* a guy the bank he says cash will soon be a thing of the past*.


That's the way Europe is going. I heard Sweden & Denmark have all but eliminated cash. Monetize everything. 
It's an effective way for the government to track all your money since there's no more "cash" to hide. Then they can tax us more and prevent people from hoarding cash. Read some of Bill Bonners articles. i was shocked to see how little cash there really is out there and how credit heavy we are. 
The first step is the elimination of the $100 bill.
I heard somewhere that overtures are being made already in DC and talks are underway.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> Yes that is correct but it's not a Federal #.


Point is your Texas Ag timber number does not qualify you for farm fuel purchases.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> That's the way Europe is going. I heard Sweden & Denmark have all but eliminated cash. Monetize everything.
> It's an effective way for the government to track all your money since there's no more "cash" to hide. Then they can tax us more and prevent people from hoarding cash. Read some of Bill Bonners articles. i was shocked to see how little cash there really is out there and how credit heavy we are.
> The first step is the elimination of the $100 bill.
> I heard somewhere that overtures are being made already in DC and talks are underway.


It is actually the $50 AND $100 bills; nothing larger than a twenty.

If I have cash (I know that it's just worthless paper, but it's what we use to mark the "value" of tangible goods and services) and someone wants it, they have to come to my house and TAKE it from me. With electronic money, a computer glitch, EMP, a hacker, etc can change you from a millionaire to a pauper in a millisecond.

73, Mark


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah... the cashless society is the beginning of the end...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Point is your Texas Ag timber number does not qualify you for farm fuel purchases.


No my point was fuel tax # isn't issued by Federal Govt. My fuel supplier reminded me yesterday that I had had the fuel tax # for a long time. It will surprise me if one can get a fuel tax # without also having a state tax ag exempt # first. I had to furnish my Texas tax ag exempt # while licencing 2 trailers with a farm tags..


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

No application from where I buy. I have a 300 gal tank that I have on auto fill. They stop by when they are in the area and top off tank. They send out a bill and if paid within 10 days save 1%.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

*OK, I seen a few things while I read through all of this; first off nobody make an additive that kills or stops the growth of algae. Yes, several years back a bulk users number was issued, not sure if it's needed today. Funny thing about off-road fuel, if you use it in something with tires your suppose to pay a certain percentage for road use, can't tell you how much and this one is rarely enforced. And has for the original post, my parts supplier whom we have bought from since the 50's sold out to another company in the 90's and yes, had to fill out another credit app. *


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

pede58 said:


> *OK, I seen a few things while I read through all of this; first off nobody make an additive that kills or stops the growth of algae. Yes, several years back a bulk users number was issued, not sure if it's needed today. Funny thing about off-road fuel, if you use it in something with tires your suppose to pay a certain percentage for road use, can't tell you how much and this one is rarely enforced. And has for the original post, my parts supplier whom we have bought from since the 50's sold out to another company in the 90's and yes, had to fill out another credit app. *


There all all sorts of products you can add to diesel for algae here is one of many.http://powerservice.com/psp_product/bio-kleen-diesel-fuel-biocide/

Burning farm fuel is enforced here.From spot checks on the road,lines at the elevator,at sale barns and at county fairs.It's not a every day thing but the fine is steep enough I'm not risking it.Farm fuel is dyed red and they use a clear tube and dip your tank.If it is red you are in trouble and the red dye will show even after multiple tanks of clear fuel after you have put red in the tank.

State guy told me a couple gallons of red fuel in a tanker load of clear can be detected.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I've been told MN and SD really enforce the burning of dyed fuel. Everyone here in ND seems to have a story of how bad it is to get caught with it in your tank but I don't know of anyone that has ever been ticketed with it. Most of the guys working on the rigs were burning red fuel when the boom was full bore. I wouldn't chance running it in a semi or diesel grain truck but lets just say I've got to switch fuel in my pickups before going to MN. I've been told that just a little dyed fuel will cause clear fuel to turn pink also. I don't believe it as I've poured a gallon of dyed stuff into a 5 gallon jug and then added clear fuel to the top. It didn't look like dyed fuel once mixed. I think once you've run 2 or 3 tankfulls of clear through your fuel system the dyed stuff will be gone. I asked a diesel mechanic at a local auto dealer how much dyed fuel he sees on the vehicles we works on. He told me 2 out of 3 have dyed fuel in them. lol


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

According to my injector pump guy, who I know to be fair and honest, their is no product that will work on algae, he says many claim but has yet to find one that works. My statement on using off-road fuel in something with tires was directed towards tractors and construction equipment and your suppose to calculate how much it's driven on-road and pay road use tax on that. As for the residual in the tank, I'm fairly sure my bulk truck supplier doesn't keep a compartment just for clear fuel. Fine for getting caught using the wrong fuel...$2500.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IHCman said:


> I've been told MN and SD really enforce the burning of dyed fuel. Everyone here in ND seems to have a story of how bad it is to get caught with it in your tank but I don't know of anyone that has ever been ticketed with it. Most of the guys working on the rigs were burning red fuel when the boom was full bore. I wouldn't chance running it in a semi or diesel grain truck but lets just say I've got to switch fuel in my pickups before going to MN. I've been told that just a little dyed fuel will cause clear fuel to turn pink also. I don't believe it as I've poured a gallon of dyed stuff into a 5 gallon jug and then added clear fuel to the top. It didn't look like dyed fuel once mixed. I think once you've run 2 or 3 tankfulls of clear through your fuel system the dyed stuff will be gone. I asked a diesel mechanic at a local auto dealer how much dyed fuel he sees on the vehicles we works on. He told me 2 out of 3 have dyed fuel in them. lol


We have more stuff to pay for in Mn so they need more fines.LOL.

the billion dollar dome in the cities

The light rail system in the cities.

Now they want a 188M soccer stadium in the cities

Redoing the capital in the cities.

I'm sure I'm missing a few but they are in the cities.Twin Cities that is.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Hear every one uses the died stuff for every thing. 
And just about any place other than the feed mill has to have a credit application but the guy at the feed mill still works on a hand shake and he is at least 15% cheaper on anything than chain stores and the local coop.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> No my point was fuel tax # isn't issued by Federal Govt. My fuel supplier reminded me yesterday that I had had the fuel tax # for a long time. It will surprise me if one can get a fuel tax # without also having a state tax ag exempt # first. I had to furnish my Texas tax ag exempt # while licencing 2 trailers with a farm tags..


Yes, that's our brilliant state gubmint at work... rather ridiculous IMHO...

Last year I went in to get the farm tags for the farm truck-- which I provide for the farm, since I do all the hauling and drive it the rest of the time on my personal business (which is allowed so long as it's not "for a town job" so to speak...) I pulled out the farm's tax ID number bit o'paper from my wallet and was peremptorily informed that I had to have a tax ID in the *same name as on the title* of the farm plated vehicle... which would be me and my wife... I used to do a lot of the farm paperwork when my Grandmother was alive, but since her passing and my folks being harder to deal with (and screwing with our arrangement) I simply told them they could do all the paperwork themselves... such as getting the stupid ag/timber number... which of course the old man got in HIS name...

SO, Betty got one in our names so we can plate the farm truck... so be it... if the state wants to do more paperwork unnecessarily, that's on them. Stupid and a waste of our time and theirs and taxpayer money, but okay...

Whatever!

Later! OL J R


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Luke

I refuse to put farm tags on my pickup because it just gives the ""ignorant of the law policemen"" in my area one less reason to stop me. I don't see that much financial advantage for farm tags on a my pickup especially seeing that it's a 1/2 ton. Now the farm tag on trailers is a significant savings plus "no inspection sticker" is required but I'm sure that advantage will end in the near future

Jim


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> Luke
> 
> I refuse to put farm tags on my pickup because it just gives the ""ignorant of the law policemen"" in my area one less reason to stop me. I don't see that much financial advantage for farm tags on a my pickup especially seeing that it's a 1/2 ton. Now the farm tag on trailers is a significant savings plus "no inspection sticker" is required but I'm sure that advantage will end in the near future
> 
> Jim


Are you sure about this Jim....I always liked them to have less reasons.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

rajela said:


> Are you sure about this Jim....I always liked them to have less reasons.


Maybe you live in a more agriculture oriented place than the DFW metroplex.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Huh, I thought Texas was the place to live if you wanted to get away from oppressive government? Lol


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> And has for the original post, my parts supplier whom we have bought from since the 50's sold out to another company in the 90's and yes, had to fill out another credit app.


Parts, or fuel, or anything you buy ON CREDIT I can understand having a credit app. I'm talking about buying fuel -or anything for that matter- with CASH, no credit involved. *No* reason I can see to give a company *ANY *personal info--- *IF I AM PAYING CASH. *


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I totally agree with the cash thing, unfourtunely many companies require this info regardless.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't have to complete a credit app to get fuel delivered, but I can see the point from the deliverer's point of view. It is probably like the point of view of selling hay as retold over and over in "horsey people".
First off, credit is credit and is not determined to be by the amount of time. Example, people say that they will not load a trailer of hay until it's paid-for. I usually load then take payment because a lot of times the customer doesn't know how many bales they can fit on their truck/trailer. I have extended credit for 10 minutes or so.
If someone is going to deliver fuel to me, I don't know how many gallons my tank will need to be refilled. Once their fuel is in my tank, from their point of view, it has been mixed with whatever was already in my tank and is, therefore, compromised. They have extended credit to me for 10 minutes or so. If I default in those 10 minutes, it is a breach of contract and not legally "theft". Morally, it's theft....just an explanation of the law HERE.
Don't get me wrong, there is a verbal contract in the delivery and promise to pay. The verbal contract can be enforced by the courts, but not your local law enforcement.
There are people on here (I am assuming here...I know, I know...never assume) that have read and learned from others' mistakes and demand payment prior to loading from their barn or unloading at another's barn and demand payment prior. There is probably a "fueltalk" forum out there somewhere in which horror stories are told about delivering 2000 gallons to a customer, expecting immediate cash payment, and get an "I'll catch you on the next load" dodge.
It only takes one or two of those to change the WHOLE dynamic of doing business with EVERY customer.
The argument could be "they know me, I've done business with them for years"....The probably knew the person that screwed them, too.
73, Mark


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> Luke
> 
> I refuse to put farm tags on my pickup because it just gives the ""ignorant of the law policemen"" in my area one less reason to stop me. I don't see that much financial advantage for farm tags on a my pickup especially seeing that it's a 1/2 ton. Now the farm tag on trailers is a significant savings plus "no inspection sticker" is required but I'm sure that advantage will end in the near future
> 
> Jim


Yeah, it can be an issue... I agree not much financial advantage to it anymore... tags are MAYBE ten bucks cheaper for ag plates vs. regular plates anymore... and ten bucks ain't worth what it used to be...

My wife got stopped one day coming home from my daughter's school... I was working on her car that day and she took Keira to school in the truck. Stupid 'burb cops don't know crap about nuthin', she had to explain it's perfectly legal to use a farm plated truck to transport a kid to school and back...

Farm trailer tags went up a buck this year-- just renewed my trailer plate... I get aggravated because *FARM* trailers under 4000 GVW *DO NOT* have to be plated, but try explaining that to some of these idiot cops... had better luck with the judge in town (who ran a copy of the law, which I got off the DPS website specifically spelling out that farm trailers under 4000 GVW don't have to be tagged... and put it in his "inbox"). Little idiot dudley doo-right stood there arguing up and down that ANYTHING farm related operated on the highway MUST be plated... cotton trailers, fertilizer spreaders, tillage tools, hay equipment, etc... what a complete MORON... I told him to go look up the law regarding "implements of husbandry"... doubt he was smart enough to... Some of the idiots they hand a badge and gun nowdays...

Last time I ended up with the stupid clerk that insisted that I go to the tax office and have them "assess" the trailer and determine if it needed tags or not. I told her "that's not what the law says" (and I had again printed it directly off the DPS website explaining the defining the laws pertaining to farm trailers and tagging requirements)... there was NO "procedural" requirements stating that the trailer *must* be "assessed" for compliance/eligibility; the law says if it's less than 4,000 lbs GVW (trailer and load) it's AUTOMATICALLY EXEMPT from plating requirement. She wanted it on the tax office letterhead. Really pisses me off that the LAW *ISN'T* what's on the flipping records or in the book anymore, the "law" is whatever the moron sitting across the desk, who ain't even a friggin' judge, SAYS it is...

I probably shoulda held out for the judge to get an "official" ruling, but I didn't want to be stuck there all day dealing with the BS, and of course, even though I was RIGHT, legally speaking, the fact that half the damn dudley doo-rights in the three counties and several towns between our farm here and the one in Shiner don't know the law and won't trouble themselves to learn it, and just want to stop you and cause trouble because they don't have anything better to do, would just mean I'd be having to do the same damn thing again with some other cop/judge a few months to a year down the road... Frankly I have better things to do than to keep trying to educate a bunch of idiots on how to actually LEGALLY do their damn job the CORRECT way and follow what the law *ACTUALLY SAYS* rather than what *they THINK it says*, or "want" it to say... So I got a friggin farm plate just to avoid the stinkin' hassle...

Just another reason I have *ZERO* confidence in this country's legal system anymore... we're drowning in friggin' laws and regulations and they just make shit up as they go along and can't even be bothered to follow what it flippin' says... just utter BS...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

rajela said:


> Are you sure about this Jim....I always liked them to have less reasons.


What he's saying is, when you're in an area being encroached upon by the suburbs and a bunch of hobby farmers and other nonsense, you end up getting flooded with citified cops that don't know shit from sherbert and who end up stopping you for anything they *think* isn't "legal"... like driving your kid to school in a farm truck or going to the grocery store or driving into the city for parts or whatever...

They can't be *bothered* to learn the friggin' law and ENFORCE IT *AS IT IS WRITTEN*, rather than putting their own nazified "spin" on it by what they *think* it means...

It's what happens when you live in a police state...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Huh, I thought Texas was the place to live if you wanted to get away from oppressive government? Lol


That was then, this is now...

If you're more than 100 miles away from big D, the pit of the world Houston, or San Antonio, you're okay... if you're within a hundred miles of those dumps, well, it's a different story...

I HATE friggin cities...

Later! OL J R: )


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

glasswrongsize said:


> I don't have to complete a credit app to get fuel delivered, but I can see the point from the deliverer's point of view. It is probably like the point of view of selling hay as retold over and over in "horsey people".
> First off, credit is credit and is not determined to be by the amount of time. Example, people say that they will not load a trailer of hay until it's paid-for. I usually load then take payment because a lot of times the customer doesn't know how many bales they can fit on their truck/trailer. I have extended credit for 10 minutes or so.
> If someone is going to deliver fuel to me, I don't know how many gallons my tank will need to be refilled. Once their fuel is in my tank, from their point of view, it has been mixed with whatever was already in my tank and is, therefore, compromised. They have extended credit to me for 10 minutes or so. If I default in those 10 minutes, it is a breach of contract and not legally "theft". Morally, it's theft....just an explanation of the law HERE.
> Don't get me wrong, there is a verbal contract in the delivery and promise to pay. The verbal contract can be enforced by the courts, but not your local law enforcement.
> ...


This is true... If I was in their shoes, I'd probably think long and hard about doing the same thing too...

Years ago, the local grocer here in town used to keep "tabs" for people... had a "pigeonhole box" one wall behind the head checker, in which they kept everybody's "tab book"... You could charge your groceries and pay whenever you wanted... I remember lots of times growing up Grandma sending me in to get a few things and just charging it... the "pad" had a little carbon sheet in it and the checker would jot down the sale you just made, bring the total forward, and add it for a new total, and tear the carbon copy out and hand it to you, so you knew the running total. A time or two Grandma sent me in with a check to pay down the tab, and they'd subtract it off and give you a carbon copy out of the book... easy and fast to do... Everbody's name was written on the spine of their "pad book" facing out in the pigeonholes, all in alphabetical order, so they were easy to get to.

When the old man died, his kids kept doing that for awhile, but as the surrounding area grew, they finally quit offering "new accounts", and then "once closed, never re-opened" rules... I could understand why... of course they also kept pretty close tabs on how much of a balance you ran, and how often you paid, and if you didn't pay a little something every month or so you'd get a 'gentle reminder' verbally that they needed paying or might not be able to charge anymore. It's understandable-- don't want to get stuck holding the bag when some idiot's charged 6 months of groceries and decides they won't pay and leaves you holding a grand in worthless debt (or more).

We usually paid it off monthly, though some of the old timer farmers might not pay it off but every few months or so, as they had money...

It's a different age we live in now... back then, people were worth a damn... people had PRIDE and were honest and would PAY THEIR DEBTS... maybe not today, or tomorrow, but they ACCEPTED RESPONSIBILITY that they had obtained something of value and hadn't paid for it and were determined to pay what they owed... they were HONORABLE and trustworthy. Nowdays, the attitude it COMPLETELY opposite... people look at it that if they get something from you and you're damn fool enough to give it to them without demanding immediate payment, well, you're an idiot and you *gave* it to them, free and clear, and they don't owe you ANYTHING... Oh, not everybody, but more than enough to RUIN it for everybody... They look at it that anything they can get away with, well, they're so much the better off... In the old days, folks like that didn't get very far-- their name became mud and NOBODY would do business with them or give them the time of day... so they usually moved on in short order-- Lord knows I've seen enough of it in my time dealing with friggin' renters in the old farm house at Shiner... got SO bad we finally gave up and let it sit empty... I think I'd throw a match in it before I rented it out again-- people are just SO worthless and sorry bunch of garbage...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I remember when pretty much ALL the local hardware stores and farm suppliers "ran tabs" for people... "in-house credit" is the proper term, I guess... Like I said, a product of a by-gone time, back when most people were decent... Times have changed and well, ya change with 'em, or go broke...

Case in point... my seed/fertilizer dealer used to run "in house credit" for his regular customers... basically "net 30 days", IOW expecting payment in full at the end of the month, but he worked with guys depending on their situation... we always paid up at the end of the month, so it was no big deal for us... Unfortunately, in trying to help some guys out, my dealer (who lost a leg in Korea, so that gives you an idea of his age-- he's since passed away and his kids sold everything off for a quick buck, after he practically worked himself to death for 40 years to farm, run the cotton gin his Dad had built decades before, run an ag supply and trucking company, and he owned three fertilizer plants making nitrogen). Anyway, he found out the hard way that times change... He tried to help some "big boys" who were borrowed to the hilt and when some hard times hit in the mid-late 90's, some of them went under... I remember seeing a LOT of equipment at the auctions labeled "FSA" or "FmHA" on it (repo'd)... Several of them just either declared bankruptcy or sold out and *walked away* with whatever they got out of their stuff in their pocket, and let the debtors hang... the "secured debtors" (like lienholders in FSA/FmHA, Farm Credit, etc) would get whatever proceeds they could and called it a day... the "unsecured debtors" like my dealer, well, they're just hung out to dry. He'd call and try to get some money out of them, but they knew other than an expensive lawsuit, there wasn't much he could do, and would just mumble apologies and all that and let him go hang... Out of a half dozen or so bigshots that went belly-up over a couple years time, only ONE guy actually *tried* to "make it right"... he owed like $70,000 or so and couldn't pay it, but he DID bring over an older 7720 Titan II Deere combine and head and an 8 row 7100 Deere planter and give it to him to sell, and maybe an 8 row cultivator or something-- can't recall what the third one was now... too long ago... it was the only equipment that he hadn't borrowed against and had full ownership of, so he took it to Dan and dropped it off for him to sell for whatever he could get for it and put it against his bill, so he didn't have to eat a TOTAL loss...

More than I can say for another dealer I knew that ran "in house credit" about 15 miles west of us... I didn't buy much from them, usually just defoliant and stuff, because it was close to the air service I used at the time, so I was 100% cash with them, but then they folded up for a couple years and closed down... then they got bought out, but the same guy was running it for the new owner... I was talking to him one day and he was telling me WHY he folded and closed up shop until he got bought out... he'd been running a tab for a HUGE BTO over in the next county and the guy "went broke"... Well, he felt for him and didn't "press the issue" as he was in bankruptcy and all that, figuring he would *eventually* be "good for it" and "make it right"... Yeah, right... After the guy got done with bankruptcy, he went and bought a bunch of brand spanking new (then) $300,000+ cotton pickers and started a custom picking business. He'd phone and try to talk to the guy about paying off his seed, chemical, and fertilizers that he had "on account" with him, (to the tune of like $100,000 bucks) and would always get some mumbled empty promises and platitudes... Then the guy was ducking the calls altogether. SO, he drove over to the guy's house... He was furious as he went up to the back door, squeezing past the *brand spanking new* (then) $50,000 Ford diesel Excursion he'd bought for his wife to run around in to get to the door, knocked on the door, and the wife answered... "Oh, sorry, he's not here... he's on an elk hunt out west right now-- won't be home for another week"... He told me he was *livid* at this point-- "You mean to tell me, he's got money for a brand new Excursion and $10,000 a gun hunts, but he CAN'T PAY ME ANYTHING he owes me and won't even return a phone call when he owes me a hundred grand??" Which basically got him a closed door in the face... which was ALL he EVER got out of the low-life... He went broke because of it and had to sell out HIS business after shuttering it for a couple years-- and then went to work for the guy who bought it, running the day-to-day stuff for them...

Our tractor dealers used to run "in house credit" as well, but they stopped about the same time-- too many low lifes that won't pay their bills, and too much "exposure" for them to take on and risk of getting burned... Both of them went with "Farm Plan" for awhile, but I friggin hated FarmPlan and games they played, so we dumped them and went "cash only". They both do "New Holland Credit" now which is much better...

Just a different (and worse) world we live in nowdays...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

luke strawwalker said:


> That was then, this is now...
> 
> If you're more than 100 miles away from big D, the pit of the world Houston, or San Antonio, you're okay... if you're within a hundred miles of those dumps, well, it's a different story...
> 
> ...


Small towns can come up with many reasons to write a ticket. 2 towns close to me are impounding any trailers that enter their city limits that don't have a VIN. Both of these towns have jurisdiction on I-35


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

luke strawwalker said:


> They both do "New Holland Credit" now which is much better...
> 
> Later! OL J R


 I've had Farm plan credit since the mid 80's with no real problems beside being charged a late fee if I forget to mail the payment. I have no experience with NH credit plan.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

luke strawwalker said:


> Our tractor dealers used to run "in house credit" as well, but they stopped about the same time-- too many low lifes that won't pay their bills, and too much "exposure" for them to take on and risk of getting burned... Both of them went with "Farm Plan" for awhile, but I friggin hated FarmPlan and games they played, so we dumped them and went "cash only". They both do "New Holland Credit" now which is much better...
> 
> Just a different (and worse) world we live in nowdays...
> 
> Later! OL J R


Local New Holland and hardware store still have "in house credit". Nice when you don't have your wallet and need to stop and get items. I have farm plan also. Have no issues with it and really like the no payment and no interest options that you have with it. Bought 2 sets of tires one spring from a tire dealer and payed them off in the summer. Do a lot of winter maintenance on JD equipment and have a year to deal with paying it off.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> I've had Farm plan credit since the mid 80's with no real problems beside being charged a late fee if I forget to mail the payment. I have no experience with NH credit plan.


When we had Farm Plan, I was mailing the checks at least a week or two before the due date, and STILL getting charged "late fees". I started mailing them a check the day I got the damn statement and would end up getting charged late fees now and again. Quit charging anything to Farm Plan and they sent me a statement saying the final payment was late and they charged a late fee, and they played that game for about two months after I quit using them altogether. I told them to close the account and I cut their damn card up and never looked back. I'd NEVER use Farm Plan again... bunch of crooks IMHO...

YMMV and glad it works for yall.

Later! OL J R


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

luke strawwalker said:


> When we had Farm Plan, I was mailing the checks at least a week or two before the due date, and STILL getting charged "late fees". I started mailing them a check the day I got the damn statement and would end up getting charged late fees now and again. Quit charging anything to Farm Plan and they sent me a statement saying the final payment was late and they charged a late fee, and they played that game for about two months after I quit using them altogether. I told them to close the account and I cut their damn card up and never looked back. I'd NEVER use Farm Plan again... bunch of crooks IMHO...
> 
> YMMV and glad it works for yall.
> 
> Later! OL J R


Mail service must take a whole lot longer to get to Dallas,Tx from Shiner,TX than Coyote Flats,TX because I never had the late fees charged to my account that you referred to.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I also have Farm Plan and have had zero issues with them.

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I went to Western Auto when I was in high school to buy a bicycle. Made the down payment, & after a couple payments tried to pay it off, the owner would NOT let me. "No, you are going to make payments and build your credit." Even tho he was a family friend, he did me a big favor.

The local Purina store still has credit, at least for some of us. That's part of the disappearing advantages of a small town, where most people were raised right here and know each other.

There are also the kind like the neighbor I have on the south side of my property He bought a load of hay from me about 4 years ago & wanted to trade a heifer when she was ready to wean. Haven't seen her yet. I should have known better this time tho. He's a used car salesman.....for his Daddy.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

You know the little key chain cards stores want you to sign up so you can save money and they have your address? We have a grocery store, Harris Teeter (as I like to call Hairy Peter), they have what's called the VIC card. In order to get their savings card you have to fill in your drivers license info and then they'll send you a card in the mail after verification. Again, this is not a credit card, just a savings card.

I needed some groceries and they were a 24hr store, I grabbed a few things. It just so happens the cashier was the shift supervisor and told me I had to put my license number on the application. I told her I wasn't going to do it, she said,"No card", I said,"Fine, I'm not buying." Oooo all of a sudden it was,"I'm not suppose to do this," and she swiped her card.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

BWfarms said:


> In order to get their savings card you have to fill in your drivers license info and then they'll send you a card in the mail after verification. Again, this is not a credit card, just a savings card.


The "savings" have to come from somewhere. They sell all of your information and buying habits. IE How many packs of cigs you buy, how much beer is bought, what kind sugary treats you buy, etc... Most is probably sold to advertisers wanting to aim direct mail or telephone based advertising at you, but some speculate that insurance and gummint can also have the information to make determinations to raise your car insurance rates because you buy too much beer, or cancel or raise the rates of your health coverage because you smoke too many cigs.
The "savings" are usually pretty significant on these cards. One should ask themselves "Why is my information worth SO much to them?" You know that businesses are not in the market of giving away money; if you save $100 per year using the card, you know the business makes $150 a year by selling it.
73, Mark

PS In the majority of "identity thefts", the identity is not "stolen"; it is given away in the confident assumption that it will not be used nefariously.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Vol said:


> I also have Farm Plan and have had zero issues with them.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I use Farm Plan a lot on major parts purchases. As I work out the details of my independent shop, most guys I talk to would prefer if I would accept Farm Plan.

And yes, we have to fill out an application for fuel/fertilizer/seed. The tax exempt form and a "credit application" Office manager told us it's to weed out the people trying to buy fertilizer/anhydrous for making meth. Some intellectual drug dealer actually tried to buy a tank of anhydrous as opposed to stealing it. The fert plant manager thought it odd he didn't have a farm, much less a pickup to pull it home with....


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

glasswrongsize said:


> The "savings" have to come from somewhere. They sell all of your information and buying habits. IE How many packs of cigs you buy, how much beer is bought, what kind sugary treats you buy, etc... Most is probably sold to advertisers wanting to aim direct mail or telephone based advertising at you, but some speculate that insurance and gummint can also have the information to make determinations to raise your car insurance rates because you buy too much beer, or cancel or raise the rates of your health coverage because you smoke too many cigs.The "savings" are usually pretty significant on these cards. One should ask themselves "Why is my information worth SO much to them?" You know that businesses are not in the market of giving away money; if you save $100 per year using the card, you know the business makes $150 a year by selling it.73, MarkPS In the majority of "identity thefts", the identity is not "stolen"; it is given away in the confident assumption that it will not be used nefariously.


Oh I know they sell the information. It's the fact this store 'needed' my drivers license number.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

BWfarms said:


> Oh I know they sell the information. It's the fact this store 'needed' my drivers license number.


I didn't mean to imply that you didn't understand; it was obvious, by your refusal, you know the score. My comment was more of a "public service announcement" for the less-aware. Professionally, I deal with ID theft on a regular basis and try to educate when I see an opportunity. Some of the associated training involved ways in which ID is given out by trusting people to entities that they trust... such as putting one's real full birthday on this forum. "They" have "your" name, dob, IP address, location, e-mail etc (unless you are using a fictitious DOB, name, proxy IP, etc , which I do) and associate that with the your specific browsing, internet purchases, etc.
73, Mark


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> I also have Farm Plan and have had zero issues with them.
> 
> Regards, Mike


A quick search brings me to Deere financial. Is this (to simplify) basically a slightly different type of credit card?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Probably....although I don't have a "card"....just a account....but I am connected with JD in other ways financially and I do most things online with them. Deere financial has been great for me through the years. If you have reasonable credit, build a very modest history with them, they will go out of their way to make financing exceptionally quick and extremely simplified......about 60 seconds to do a check.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> A quick search brings me to Deere financial. Is this (to simplify) basically a slightly different type of credit card?


John Deere financial is Farm Plan. They changed their name a while ago. It is basically an account you can charge to. They don't give you a card to use. There are many business other than JD that accept it and they have different payment options for different things. If you go to JD financial there should be a place to see who all accepts it. Somebody who uses it more than I do will be able to provide more information. I have special limits on mine showing I can spend up to $150,000+. No idea what it means and don't want to know.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, Farm Plan is actually called Multi-Use Account now....same thing just rebranded.

https://www.deere.com/en_US/buying_and_finance/usa/product_financing/agriculture_financing/customer_advantage.page

Really good to have and a great credit source for your history.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I hadn't realized until now that JD re-branded Farm Plan to JD Multi-use Acct.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vol said:


> Yes, Farm Plan is actually called Multi-Use Account now....same thing just rebranded.
> 
> https://www.deere.com/en_US/buying_and_finance/usa/product_financing/agriculture_financing/customer_advantage.page
> 
> ...


Your right, it is Multi-Use Acct. I was thinking of the name that it gets mailed to. JD Financial. It will always be Farm Plan to me.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, I ordered fuel yesterday and the only problem I had was it took them a little while to find my information in their system (it's actually under my dad's name since he owns the farm). After that it was just "How much fuel do you want, when do you want it and how do you want to pay?". I prepaid for 300 gallons and the lady will catch up with my when they know what the actual amount is as well as the exact price per gallon for the day they delivered (which should be today or tomorrow). Nice thing is, I don't even have to be there when they deliver and they're going to top off the tanks in the 4020 and 4230 at the same time. Other than the account information (name, address, past deliveries, phone number, etc.) the only other information they have is the blanket tax exempt certificate.


----------



## Hawk40 (Jun 28, 2015)

urednecku said:


> Was "BV OIL COMPANY, INC". I didn't catch the name of then new company when he answered the phone. I was mostly interested in price, then he threw me off when he started talking about the application.
> And yea, like you said, I cold buy 5 gallons or however much. I've gotta diesel in the next day or 2, IF I have time I'll check the deal out, otherwise, there are 2 other bulk dealers right down the road.


******* I just stumbled on to your post. 
BV sucks, find another company. I manage a large strawberry farm in central Fl, on average we go thru 3500 gal a week in the fall and way more in the winter if we have to frost protect. Anyway BV hounded me for months a couple years ago about getting some of our business and our supplier had stubbed his toe a couple times lately so I tried them. Can't remember all the details now but bottom line they where total jackasses on the phone and just plain a pain to deal with so I quit buying after a couple deliveries and have never looked back. I've used McClendon out of plant city for 20 yrs now


----------

